# 07 maxima powersteering problem



## drkmig (Sep 10, 2011)

I got an 07 maxima. got it used at a nissan dealer the only thing is that a month later my powersteering starts leaking bad. It turned out it was the pressure hose. I removed it and went and got it repaired at a hose repair shop. Buying it new would be way too expensive i paid about 40 bucks for the repair. Now the new hose had changed bit. It had a couple of fittings and adapters that the stock hose didnt have. Any way i installed it, refilled the powersteering fluid, and walla no more leaks. Now the car has a rumble when im turning to the left and some times whe i turn to the right. I tried bleeding it. I even emptied, refilled, and rebleed it and still the same. Would anyone have any idea of what can be causing this vibration/rumble. Could it have anything to do with the repaired hose I installed? Could my tie rods have any thing to do with it. PLEASE NEED SOME HELP!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you bleed the system correctly?

Here's the FSM procedure:
1 - After filling the steering fluid reservoir tank to the specified level, quickly turn the steering wheel fully to right and left and lightly touch steering stoppers. Repeat steering wheel operation until the fluid level no longer decreases.
2 - Start the engine then repeat step 1 above.


----------



## drkmig (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah i did. i actualy got the bleeding sequence from shop key and its pretty much the same exact way you replied. I know its not air in the system because the resevoir would bubble up or continue dropping from the level. But the tje car is running you see the fluid flow smooth. Any other advice?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

drkmig said:


> I removed it and went and got it repaired at a hose repair shop. Buying it new would be way too expensive i paid about 40 bucks for the repair. Now the new hose had changed bit. It had a couple of fittings and adapters that the stock hose didnt have.


If you had the old hose repaired, why the extra fittings? Sounds like you got back a different hose then you originally wanted repaired. Maybe this hose had some debris in it causing the problem.


----------



## drkmig (Sep 10, 2011)

No it is the same hose because the orginal one ha a sensor it and its still on there. This hose is a metal to rubber to metal hose. The old hose some how managed to get 5 to 6 pin needle holes. What these guys did was replaced the whole rubber part of the line. And right where the metal meets with rubber they added the fittings tha can be loosened and tightened to be able to reposition the hose the way it goes. to me the extra fittings were a good idea it gave it more flexability to work with. The major difference on the repaired hose was that rubber hose was actually thinner.


----------



## SATXBOX (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a 04 maxima se with exact same issue. I went to a garage and got the power steering pressure hose rebuild to save cost, and immediately after that my car started the rumble when turning right or left. I went back to the tech, he told me it may take couple days for the steering to turn normal again but 2 weeks past and it did not went away. Air bubbles was not my issue, because the fluid level did not drop and I did not saw any bubbles in the fluid. I started to get very worried until I saw your post drkmig, and that's when I bought the genuine Nissan hose with the sensor and install it and the issue was resolved and steering came back to normal without vibrations. Just wish i knew before i got the old busted hose made up, I live in the Bahamas so it was even extra expensive to get the genuine hose here with shipping.


----------



## kenelvis334 (Feb 27, 2013)

How to adjust rear brakes on a 2007 Nissan Maxima?
My rear brakes are rubbing on my 07 maxima and i was wondering how to adjust them? I made sure the E Brake wasn't to tight so that's not the problem. Thanks!


----------



## EzraM (Oct 2, 2014)

I like how that's what killed this thread.


----------

